# amar a distancia



## denisse149

Hi, 

I really need help translating a Spanish quote into Italian so that I can send it to my friend, it goes like this:

*"Amar a distancia es una gran prueba de amor, mas la distancia no es cuanto nos separemos, la distancia es si nos volvemos a ver. Se que para quererte no me hace falta verte porque yo tengo la suerte de adorarte cada dia con los ojos de la mente, el alma y el corazon. Te quiero mucho y espero que eso nunca lo olvides"* 

I would really appreciate your help...thank you so much


----------



## Necsus

Hola, Denisse. Tu no hablas un poco de italiano?


----------



## denisse149

No solo se muy pocas palabras, creo que las necesarias como *Ciao*, *grazie*, *come stai*, *a dopo* etc.  Pero agradeceria mucho la ayuda que me brinden aqui para traducir ese parrafo.  Gracias infinitas


----------



## sabrinita85

denisse149 said:
			
		

> *"Amar a distancia es una gran prueba de amor, mas la distancia no es cuanto (? no es cuando?) nos separemos, la distancia es si nos volvemos a ver. Sé que para quererte no me hace falta verte porque yo tengo la suerte de adorarte cada día con los ojos de la mente, el alma y el corazón. Te quiero mucho y espero que eso nunca lo olvides"*


 

Amare a distanza è una gran prova d'amore, ma la distanza non è quando ci separeremo, la distanza è se ci rivedremo. So che per amarti non mi serve vederti perché ho la fortuna di adorarti ogni giorno con gli occhi della mente, dell'anima e del cuore. Ti amo tanto e spero che non dimenticherai mai tutto questo.

Ya está... aunke la primera parte no tiene mucho sentido... De dónde la has sacada???


----------



## Necsus

Bueno. Entonces he aquì mi escasa tentativa:


			
				denisse149 said:
			
		

> *"Amar a distancia es una gran prueba de amor, mas la distancia no es cuanto nos separemos, la distancia es si nos volvemos a ver. Se que para quererte no me hace falta verte porque yo tengo la suerte de adorarte cada dia con los ojos de la mente, el alma y el corazon. Te quiero mucho y espero que eso nunca lo olvides"*
> Amare a distanza è una grande prova d'amore, ma la distanza non è quanto noi siamo lontani (ci separiamo?), la distanza esiste se ci voltiamo a guardare (vedere?). So che per amarti non ho bisogno di vederti, perché io ho la fortuna di adorarti ogni giorno con gli occhi della mente, con l'anima e con il cuore. Ti amo tanto e spero che tu non lo dimenticherai mai.


 
Ops. Scusa, Sabrinità! Porta pazienza...
Ah, quello è 'sé', allora correggo..!


----------



## sabrinita85

Mamma mia che poetico Necsus!! 
Io l'ho tradotta proprio terra terra...!


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Mamma mia che poetico Necsus!!
> Io l'ho tradotta proprio terra terra...!


Eh, certo, perché dove non capivo, improvvisavo!


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:
			
		

> la distanza esiste se ci voltiamo a guardare (vedere?)


No, perché "si nos volvemos a ver" significa "se ci rivediamo"...

Infatti il primo periodo è un po' contorto... e non è che si capisca proprio bene ciò che voglia dire


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> No, perché "si nos volvemos a ver" significa "se ci rivediamo"...


E che cosa può voler dire "la distanza è se ci rivediamo?"


----------



## sabrinita85

Già!!!
Non lo so!!!


----------



## denisse149

Molto Grazie! aprecié realmente sus ayudas. Esto era apenas un pensamiento y he querido compartirlo con mi amigo italiano. Les agradesco infinitamente.

Arrivederci


----------



## comeunanuvola

Necsus said:
			
		

> E che cosa può voler dire "la distanza è se ci rivediamo?"


 
Secondo me, ma solo secondo me, pura interpretazione, significa:

La distanza è intesa non solo distanza fisica ma come un ostacolo che forse potrebbe far smettere di amare e quindi sale il dubbio:

*la distancia es si nos volvemos a ver*

Ovvero se il loro amore sia così forte da resistere alla distanza così da avere voglia di rivedersi ancora.

Potrebbe andare?

Per il resto concordo con la traduzione di Sabrinita, anche se "separemos" non vuole dire "separammo" e quindi_:..... la distanza non è tanto nel giorno in cui ci separammo ma piuttosto se ci rivredemo....._

NUvola


----------



## sabrinita85

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> anche se "separemos" non vuole dire "separammo" e quindi_:..... la distanza non è tanto nel giorno in cui ci separammo ma piuttosto se ci rivredemo....._


 
No infatti, non l'ho tradotto con "separammo" perché "separemos" è un congiuntivo che dietro ad espressioni di tempo (cuando, en cuanto) funge da futuro, quindi è "separeremo" 
Però che contorto il periodo!!!


----------



## ics

Io invece l’ ho tradotto così:
*mas la distancia no es cuanto nos separemos, la distancia es si nos volvemos a ver*
_la distanza non c’ è quando ci separiamo ma piuttosto quando torniamo a vederci._ 

Intuisco che vuole esprimere la sensazione che si ha quando ci si ritrova... è proprio il momento in cui si fa sentire più forte la mancanza, un boom dei sentimenti repressi nel periodo di lontananza...  




> Potrebbe andare?


Sì, secondo me va benissimo e mi sembra anche più realistica della mia!  

Per favore correggetemi eventuali errori!!


----------



## pepita78

Amare a distanza è una grande prova d'amore, ma la distanza non è quanto stiamo lontani, bensì "ci rivedremo". So che per amarti non ho bisogno di vederti, perché io ho la fortuna di adorarti ogni giorno con gli occhi della mente, dell'anima e del cuore. Ti amo tanto e spero che tu non lo dimentichi mai.

--->Ho preso la frase scritta da Necsus e l'ho rivista. Spero aiuti.


----------



## ics

Amare a distanza è una grande prova d'amore, ma la distanza non è quan*d*o stiamo lontani, bensì *quando* ci rivedremo. So che per amarti non ho bisogno di vederti, perché io ho la fortuna di adorarti ogni giorno con gli occhi della mente, dell'anima e del cuore. Ti amo tanto e spero che tu non lo dimentichi mai.

penso che così vada bene, ma non sono una madrelingua...


----------



## pepita78

sorry: errata corrige: bensì "se ci rivedremo"


----------



## denisse149

Entonces cual es la forma correcta de escribirlo...estoy un poquito confundida.


----------



## Eugin

denisse149 said:
			
		

> *"Amar a distancia es una gran prueba de amor, mas la distancia no es cuanto nos separemos, la distancia es si nos volvemos a ver. *


Hola Denisse!!! Bienvenida al foro!!!

Te quería preguntar: ¿Estás segura de que esa oración está bien redactada? Para mí, honestamente, la oración tiene más sentido si dijera: *"mas la distancia no es cuanto nos separemos, la distancia es si NO nos volvemos a ver" (la distanza é se NON ci vediamo mai)*

¿Qué les parece ahora?


----------



## denisse149

Mil disculpas...Eugin, si tuve un error...es exactamente lo que queria decir "mas la distancia no es cuanto nos separemos, la distancia es si *NO* nos volvemos a ver"  Ya se porque la confusion que tenian todos jeje...gracias...ahora si tiene sentido


----------



## ics

Asì es claro!! E io che ne avevo fatto  una tragedia greca!!... 

Etonces una posible traducion seria: 
_La distanza non è tanta quando ci separiamo quanta ci sarebbe se non ci rivedessimo più _

ma aspetta una confirmacion dai madrelingua!!


----------



## betulina

ics said:
			
		

> Etonces una posible traducion seria:
> _La distanza non è tanta *quando* ci separiamo quanta ci sarebbe se non ci rivedessimo più _


Ma nell'originale spagnolo non è "cuan*d*o" (di tempo) ma "cuan*t*o" (di distanza fisica).


----------



## indigoio

Eugin said:
			
		

> *"mas la distancia no es cuánto nos separemos, la distancia es si NO nos volvemos a ver" (la distanza é se NON ci vediamo mai)*
> 
> ¿Qué les parece ahora?



Certo!.. Adesso, forse questa piccola correzione ortografica (_cuánto_) aiuti a capire piú chiaro 

Allora, prendo la frase di pepita:

Amare a distanza è una grande prova d'amore, ma la distanza non è _quanto_  stiamo lontani, bensì se "ci rivedremo". So che per amarti non ho bisogno di vederti, perché io ho la fortuna di adorarti ogni giorno con gli occhi della mente, dell'anima e del cuore. Ti amo tanto e spero che tu non lo dimentichi mai.

Ciao amici!


----------



## Deelover

"
_Amare a distanza è una gran prova d'amore, la distanza non è tanta quando ci separiamo, ma lo sarebbe se non ci rivedessimo mai più ._
_So che per amarti non mi serve vederti perché ho la fortuna di adorarti ogni giorno con gli occhi della mente, dell'anima e del cuore. Ti amo tanto e spero che non dimenticherai mai tutto questo."_

*I know it is the perfect translation.........coz it is for me !!!!!(I hope) heheheheeheheheheh*​ 


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Suspirio ........

Amore,
Cara come vedi ti trovo ovunque, perchè tu sei sempre in me e non riesco fare altro, se non cercarti in un pensiero, in una parola o in una pagina web!!
Grazie per il tempo che mi dedichi e per l' amore che riesci a trasmettermi così chiaramente nonostante ci siano migliaia di miglia ed un oceano che ci separano!
Emozionato dalle tue parole ne approfitto per ringraziarti ancora una volta per tutto quello che sei e ringraziare tutti coloro che si sono impegnati a farmi arrivare cosi' comprensibilmente il tuo messaggio!


Sincerely and eternally Your Italian Lover
Massimiliano.



*(Penso di essere il destinatario del messaggio e quindi ragazzi/e scusate se mi sono permesso di scrivere questo Post di ringraziamento/adulazione!)*​


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> De dónde la has sacada???



Ciao, Sabrinita. Il verbo della tua frase non è corretto in spagonolo. Dobbreve essere così: ¿De dónde la has sacado? In spagnolo non si fa la concordanza tra l'ogeto diretto e il partecipio passato.

E prego, se qualcunio cuole corrigere le mie frasi, lo facia!


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:
			
		

> ¿De dónde la has sacado?


Muchísimas gracias Cecilio, lamentablemente nosotros los italianos nos equivocamos a menudo con esto, porque en italiano se suele concordar el OD con el PP! 

Ahora tu post:


			
				Cecilio said:
			
		

> Dovrebbe essere così: ¿De dónde la has sacado? In spagnolo non si fa la concordanza tra l'oggeto diretto e il participio passato.
> 
> E prego, se qualcuno vuole correggere le mie frasi, lo faccia!


 
Un saludo


----------



## sabrinita85

Deelover said:
			
		

> Amore,
> Cara come vedi ti trovo ovunque, perchè tu sei sempre in me e non riesco fare altro, se non cercarti in un pensiero, in una parola o in una pagina web!!
> Grazie per il tempo che mi dedichi e per l' amore che riesci a trasmettermi così chiaramente nonostante ci siano migliaia di miglia ed un oceano che ci separano!
> Emozionato dalle tue parole ne approfitto per ringraziarti ancora una volta per tutto quello che sei e ringraziare tutti coloro che si sono impegnati a farmi arrivare cosi' comprensibilmente il tuo messaggio!
> 
> 
> Sincerely and eternally Your Italian Lover
> Massimiliano.



*Ma che avete preso questo forum per una bacheca dove affiggere i vostri messaggi d'amore?  
...Con tutti i mezzi di comunicazione di cui disponiamo  oggi!!!... LOL... 
E' proprio vero, l'amore dà (l'amore) e l'amore toglie (la ragione)!!! *


----------

